# Forfait iPad 3G



## iPhonejey (6 Août 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai fait récemment l'acquisition d'un iPad 2 3G ; 32 Gb ; et voilà je suis chez moi en connexion wifi 10 mois sur l'année, le reste du temps je suis en voyage et j'aurais besoin d'une carte prépayée ou d'une SIM sans forfait où je puisse me connecter en 3G occasionnelement , je m'explique, je voudrais plus concraitement acheter une SIM avec un temps de connexion limiter pendant une periode illimité, acheter par exemple 1 Go pour 20 euros et dès que celui ci fini, racheter 1 Go, je fais beaucoup de recherche sur ce type de forfait mais je ne trouve pas, c'est pour cela que je fais appel à votre aide. Merci beaucoup !

Cordialement,

Jérôme.W


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (7 Août 2012)

Salut,

Pour éviter des frais supplémentaires, tu as peut-être un abo illimité sur ton phone.
Tu pourrais te servir de ton tel en modem ???


----------



## iPhonejey (7 Août 2012)

Bonjour, merci de votre réponse, il se fait que j'ai un forfait 1 Go mais pas de illimité et ma consommation sur mon iPhone est forte, je dépasse souvent les 1 Go, mais c'est vrai que c'était une très bonne solution, merci.


----------



## nikomimi (8 Août 2012)

Tu ne précise pas si tes voyages se font en France ou à l'étranger ?


----------



## romaing34 (10 Août 2012)

Bouygues propose ça (forfait rechargeable directement depuis le navigateur), sur le modèle des offres 3G sans engagement sorties avec l'iPad 1.

De mémoire c'est 29 le mois. Une fois terminé tu peux recharger, sinon tu laisse tel quel et dès que tu en as à nouveau besoin tu peux recharger depuis le navigateur de l'iPad.


----------



## laurange (10 Août 2012)

Il y a des offres intéressantes ces derniers temps 

Une toute simple à 2 euros chez Orange (mail et wifi orange; 0 data): http://sites.orange.fr/shop/forfaits_tablette_cle/offres_tablette.php
Une plus complète à 25 euros chez BT (5Go et réduit au dela) http://www.laboutique.bouyguestelecom.fr/offres/offres-internet-3g.html

J'ai une offre 1Go pour 21 euros que je basculerai sur l'offre à 2 euros demain je vous dirai si c'est aussi bien que la pub le dit.


----------



## iPhonejey (11 Août 2012)

Je parle de voyage en France, je sais que la connection à l'étranger est excessivement chère !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h59 ----------

Bonjour, merci de vos réponses, je m'orienterais plus vers chez orange avec ces offres " Pass Let's go " qui correspond parfaitement à ma demande, je vous remercie et à bientôt !

Cordialement,

J.W


----------



## romaing34 (11 Août 2012)

laurange a dit:


> Il y a des offres intéressantes ces derniers temps
> 
> Une toute simple à 2 euros chez Orange (mail et wifi orange; 0 data): http://sites.orange.fr/shop/forfaits_tablette_cle/offres_tablette.php
> Une plus complète à 25 euros chez BT (5Go et réduit au dela) http://www.laboutique.bouyguestelecom.fr/offres/offres-internet-3g.html
> ...



J'ai jeté un oeil sur l'offre à 2 euros, ce prix est semble-t-il réservé aux clients Orange mobile, c'est 5 euros minimum sinon.


----------

